# comcast on demand doesn't work



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

on demand doesn't work when it's already being used. So only 1 box can use ondemand?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It uses a tuner, which is very different than netflix, amazon, ect. That is certainly more limiting, but have not heard that only one stream can happen at a time...


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> It uses a tuner, which is very different than netflix, amazon, ect. That is certainly more limiting, but have not heard that only one stream can happen at a time...


I don't think you can watch OD from a Mini and the connected Roamio at the same time, you can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

lessd said:


> I don't think you can watch OD from a Mini and the connected Roamio at the same time, you can correct me if I am wrong.


I was previously unaware of this restriction but have confirmed it with my Premiere Elite and Mini.

When I start the second stream it interrupts the first one, pausing it.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

chiguy50 said:


> I was previously unaware of this restriction but have confirmed it with my Premiere Elite and Mini.
> 
> When I start the second stream it interrupts the first one, pausing it.


Aren't traditional on-demand channels similar to SDV channels in that a physical channel is allocated to carry the signal as needed? If so, it probably makes sense that the cable company wouldn't want a single user to be able to grab several of them, although if another user (on the same node?) already happened to be watching the second (or subsequent) one requested it really shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

L David Matheny said:


> Aren't traditional on-demand channels similar to SDV channels in that a physical channel is allocated to carry the signal as needed? If so, it probably makes sense that the cable company wouldn't want a single user to be able to grab several of them, although if another user (on the same node?) already happened to be watching the second (or subsequent) one requested it really shouldn't be a problem.


If you have say three TiVos that can get OD then you can watch OD in three places, but only one OD program per Mini and connected Tivo.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Unlike other apps such as Amazon or Netflix, which can run entirely on the Mini and pull content from the Internet, Comcast VOD is using a tuner on the host for the content, and the Comcast VOD app is really running on the host TiVo. So it makes sense that running VOD on the Mini locks it out from use on the host. Kind of like watching live from a Mini: the 30-minute buffer and the trick-play are actually happening on the host TiVo. But that is TiVo's own code, so they let you use other tuners on the host at the same time.


----------



## TheBirdMan (Jun 4, 2014)

On the tivo website is states you can. I started a post about this issue a few months back. I was able to locate through this forum someone who lives close to me in Chicago who has Comcast and IS able to have simultaneous OnDemand streams at the same time. I tried everything imaginable but was unable to get it to work. I tried every route possible. Might just be an area thing. Maybe my area isn't compatible. Not sure. Good luck!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

As lessd said, in other words, Comcast limits the OD to one per cablecard. Simultaneous is possible, therefore, with multiple Tivos.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TheBirdMan said:


> On the tivo website is states you can.


Do you have a reference link for that?


----------

